# Best circular polarizer filter?



## LenaBambina (Mar 7, 2013)

NEW ?: What's the difference between B+W's KSM CP with MRC and the same thing except slim? I mean does it actually matter? The slim says that it's suitable for wide-angle lenses, does that mean the non-slim is not?

I need help selecting a polarizer. Sample images I looked up were no good, I'm pretty sure every single filter uses the same stock image to show the effect. Kind of useless. 

I focus on nature shots, especially with water; long exposures; low light as well as daylight; portraits; macro; and general shots of non-moving subjects. Basically everything except sports/wildlife/fast-action.

 My Nikkor 55-300mm needs a 58mm filter but my 40mm needs a 52mm one. Once I get my tripod set up they'll probably see equal use. Do I need to buy a separate filter for each lens? Which brands or specific models should I look at? Price cap is $100 as long as it's worth it, but would it be stupid to spend that much when the filter is going to be used on entry-level lenses? Thank you for reading!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Buy large filter... use step-up rings. Cheaper that way!   Amazon.com: Bower Step-Up Adapter Ring 52mm Lens to 58mm Filter Size: Camera & Photo

$100? Won't get the best for that.. but you can get decent one.

Get a good multi-coated B+W or something, like this... Amazon.com: B+W 58mm Circular Polarizer with Multi-Resistant Coating: Camera & Photo

You could even plan for the future and get a larger one.. your call...


----------



## LenaBambina (Mar 7, 2013)

When somebody mentioned step-up rings on another site, another person pointed out that the rings would prevent the use of a lens hood. Is that true? I'm not sure how often I'll really even need the hood, it's not all that sunny around here, but just wondering.
Before I made the thread I was trying to choose between the Nikon and B+W brands. Most people seemed to prefer B+W but they didn't really explain why..


----------



## KmH (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes that is true.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 7, 2013)

LenaBambina said:


> When somebody mentioned step-up rings on another site, another person pointed out that the rings would prevent the use of a lens hood. Is that true? I'm not sure how often I'll really even need the hood, it's not all that sunny around here, but just wondering.
> Before I made the thread I was trying to choose between the Nikon and B+W brands. Most people seemed to prefer B+W but they didn't really explain why..



B+W = Quality! As does Singh Ray, and a couple of others. The lower end brands like Hoya and Tiffen are just that... lower end. 

Hard to use a CPL with a lens hood anyway... it can be hard to reach and and control the CPL well with a tight hood. Or you could get one of these  Amazon.com: Zeikos ZE-LH58 58mm Soft Rubber Lens Hood: Camera & Photo and still be able to control the CPL by turning the hood.


----------



## LenaBambina (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you both 

Looks like I'll be going for the B+W brand or one of the quality equivalents. Now, what's the difference between B+W's regular, I guess, 52mm and their "Kaesemann" one? I mean I know there's a list of specs but I don't really understand what any of it means/how much of it actually matters.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2013)

A touch over your price range, at least from B&H, but a good CPL none the less. B+W 77mm Circular Polarizer MRC Filter 66-044844 B&H Photo Video

This might explain the difference. from B&H.  "_Kaesemann-type filters feature greater optical efficiency than regular  polarizing foils and are more neutral in color. The polarizing foils are  cemented between plano-parallel optical glass layers, which are then  precision-polished to achieve the most accurate plano-parallel surface.  This edge sealing protects the filter layers from humidity and are ideal  for use with high-speed telephoto and apochromatic lenses."


_


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2013)

LenaBambina said:


> When somebody mentioned step-up rings on another site, another person pointed out that the rings would prevent the use of a lens hood. Is that true? I'm not sure how often I'll really even need the hood, it's not all that sunny around here, but just wondering.
> .........



If the step-up ring is larger than the opening on the petal hood, it's kind of hard to install the hood.  And shooting with a hood is always a good habit to get into.


----------



## LenaBambina (Mar 7, 2013)

EDIT: @Sparky- This is the hood I have: HB-61 Bayonet Lens Hood  It came with my 40. It doesn't mention its exact size though... and that's not a petal hood, right? Does the same thing apply for bayonet?

@Gryphonslair- That sounds awesome, but in your experience (or maybe you know somebody else who's used both kinds), is the difference actually significant or is it just a bunch of marketing? I really wish these things had some reliable sample photos but none of them ever do.. all stock.

The one you linked to isn't too far out of my price range. I'd be willing to pay it if the filter seemed perfect (enough), but a few people in the reviews say that the effect isn't all that noticeable.. Considering the price, even for the lower-end ones, I want the effect to be dramatic.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2013)

LenaBambina said:


> EDIT: @Sparky- This is the hood I have: HB-61 Bayonet Lens Hood  It came with my 40. It doesn't mention its exact size though... and that's not a petal hood, right? Does the same thing apply for bayonet?..........




It's still a bayonet mount, and the opening that attaches to the lens is only so big.  Getting too large of a step-up ring will preclude the use of the hood.  If the step up is small, you might be able to use the hood, but you'll need to install the hood first, then the ring and filter. And adjusting a CPL inside a rigid hood can be an exercise in futility.


----------



## LenaBambina (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, I see. So I just have to make sure the ring size is appropriate for the hood.
One more question. How do I read the size of step-up rings? their names are like "62mm Lens Thread to 77mm Filter Thread." Is it saying that it adapts to a lens that requires a 62mm filter to be able to hold a 77mm one?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2013)

LenaBambina said:


> Okay, I see. So I just have to make sure the ring size is appropriate for the hood.
> One more question. How do I read the size of step-up rings? their names are like "62mm Lens Thread to 77mm Filter Thread." Is it saying that it adapts to a lens that requires a 62mm filter to be able to hold a 77mm one?



You need to get a filter sized to the largest your lenses take.  For instance, if you have 77mm, 67mm, 58mm and 52mm thread on 4 lenses, you'd want a 77mm filter and use a 52-77, 58-77 and 67-77 adapters.  Of course, that's if you want to buy ONE filter.  You may find it easier to use a 58mm filter on both the 58 and 52mm lenses, with one adapter, and a 77mm filter on the 77 and 67mm lenses with another adapter.

And yes, your link would allow a 77mm filter to be used on a 62mm-thread lens.


----------



## LenaBambina (Mar 7, 2013)

480sparky said:


> You need to get a filter sized to the largest your lenses take.  For instance, if you have 77mm, 67mm, 58mm and 52mm thread on 4 lenses, you'd want a 77mm filter and use a 52-77, 58-77 and 67-77 adapters.  Of course, that's if you want to buy ONE filter.  You may find it easier to use a 58mm filter on both the 58 and 52mm lenses, with one adapter, and a 77mm filter on the 77 and 67mm lenses with another adapter.
> 
> And yes, your link would allow a 77mm filter to be used on a 62mm-thread lens.


That's a good idea. Fortunately I only have two lenses to worry about right now, I'll keep that in mind for when I collect more. I understand now. Thank you! And to everyone else as well.


----------



## TimGreyPhotography (Mar 8, 2013)

The first Tiffen filter that I gave a chance fell apart after 2 days. I wasnt even using it very much.

Here is some shots using my B+W 77mm XS-Pro Kaesemann Circular Polarizer:




Tanguisson Beach by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr




Starfish's Paradise by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr




Mt. Aso Ridgeline by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr




Fuji Supercell by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr




99 Islands by Tim Grey 5D3, on Flickr


----------



## LenaBambina (Mar 8, 2013)

Those shots are all really beautiful, Tim! Do you have any shots without the filter, by chance? Just for comparison.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok... since you asked for the "best"...

The highest end polarizer is probably the B+W Brand Käesemann circular polarizer with MRC coatings.  It will NOT be cheap... but it is the best polarizer they make and they're basically the gold standard in filters.  I'm guessing that filter will probably run $150 (but it depends on the diameter... larger diameters cost more.)

I had one of these, lost it at an event (put it in a zippered compartment on the TOP of my camera bag which, wasn't actually zippered shut.  When I flipped the bag open to access something, the filter must have slipped out.  Someone found a VERY nice polarizer... I hope they're enjoying it because it'd be a tragic waste if it ended up in the trash because nobody knew what it was.

Anyway... had to buy another one.  <sigh>


----------



## LenaBambina (Mar 8, 2013)

Ouch. Sounds like something I would do... On the bright side you probably did reeeeeally make some lucky stranger's day.

 $150 actually doesn't seem all that expensive for an excellent product. Compared to the high end of other equipment, tripods and lenses and all that, $150 for perfection sounds like a steal. m definitely leaning toward B+W KSM going by all the advice I've gotten. I just wish there were some comparison images for me to actually see the difference myself. Samples that were actually taken by that specific filter, not just an example of what a polarizing filter does in general.. But I'll be buying from either B&H or Adorama, both of whom have pretty lax return policies. Worth a shot. Worst case scenario, I don't like it and just get my money back.


----------

